# Tip on cleaning pigeon loft



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

We are new to pigeons, dove keeping hobbies. I read about dust? People died from pigeon dust? Especially when you clean the loft? We have our loft indoor our house. We also have ceiling fan, will the fan will help control the dust? So I don't have to wear a mask? Or do I still need to wear mask? If so do I need certain kind or any kind of mask like towel or something? The birds do not have any bedding on the floor it just a wood floor. So my main question is controling pigeon dust, if or not I need a mask? Thanks.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would recommend using a mask, when I clean my loft I open the aviary so there not in the loft flying around stirring up dust when cleaning.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you're loft is in you're house? how many pigeons do you have?

a loft full of birds can make for allot of dust..and also one who does not clean the droppings on a regular basis can inhale dried droppings that turn dusty too and could have fungus/molds..so cleaning every day with a mask would be wise.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes we keep them indoor, we have three ring neck doves, we getting three pigeons
, what about the ceiling fan will that help too? What kind of mask? Anything that cover your mouth, nose?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

warrensflockofbirds said:


> Yes we keep them indoor, we have three ring neck doves, we getting three pigeons
> , what about the ceiling fan will that help too? What kind of mask? Anything that cover your mouth, nose?


I don't have my pigeons in the house..but when I had doves in the house I just vaccumed around them everyday and used a vaccume with a good filter..a fan will just move it around. the mask I wear to clean my loft is one used for painters.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

okay update, we end up with one white homing pigeons, two ring neck doves.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

if u have a wndow where ur birds are, i'd suggest setting up an exhaust fan.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Very important to wear a mask, have it well ventilated when cleaning . Bathe or shower when done and get some fresh clothes on.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Why not just make a small cage or loft outside? If you keep them inside I would make sure they take a bath a couple times a week to keep down the powder that comes off their wings. After you give them a few baths you will see all the crap that comes off their wings and can go into your lungs.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you are new to pigeons the first thing you should know is that pigeons belong outside in a loft not in a house. You may not like it but that's my opinion. About the ceiling fan the only thing that will do is spread the dust through the whole house. When you are told that you should wear a mask, have plenty of ventilation, take a shower when your done cleaning, put clean cloths on which I do all of this every time I am in the loft for any amount of time, that should be a clue as to where the pigeons should be kept. I came to this conclusion after seeing a few old timers walking around their lofts with a oxygen bottle strapped to there side and a tube in their nose. Think about it.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

A fantail breeder told me that if I don't have bunch of pigeons only have two then it won't be bad about the dust thing.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Certain animals should are not indoor pets. I have a close friend that decided she wanted a minature pig for in the house. She paid 800 dollars for it. and drove to Indiana to pick it up. It was cute all right, but now not so much. I think its about 50 lbs now and you think pigeon droppings are bad you should have to clean up after a pig. She sure is singing another tune now. I'm sure it will be out in the barn soon if it isn't already. Two healthy pigeons can make a lot of dust. You may not see it in the air but it will be there.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

warrensflockofbirds said:


> A fantail breeder told me that if I don't have bunch of pigeons only have two then it won't be bad about the dust thing.


That is probably true. I think you will learn from housing them how you want to keep you're pigeons.. doves are a bit easier to keep in the house..pigeons can be harder as they really are more like poultry and do have feather dust and allot of droppings and scatter their feed.. I personally think think anyone who keeps pet pigeons in their house are saints..lol.. and hopefully you will not get allergic to their feather scuff. IMO because pigeons are pretty active and need room they do better in a larger space which usually can be accommodated outdoors.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess I have to move them outdoor then we in apartment on bottom floor, people walk by all the times, they will be smart enough to steal my birds


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

warrensflockofbirds said:


> I guess I have to move them outdoor then we in apartment on bottom floor, people walk by all the times, they will be smart enough to steal my birds


pigeons need fresh air and sunshine, an apartment could be troublesome in the long run for housing pigeons. they should not live in a cage for their lifetime, but have ample room to fly up on a perch and have a nest box and beable to bath in a water pan. which takes room.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention we let them free fly in our apartment, they only go on top of our book shelves, ceiling fan when it not running, their loft those three places


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

warrensflockofbirds said:


> I forgot to mention we let them free fly in our apartment, they only go on top of our book shelves, ceiling fan when it not running, their loft those three places


then you should get pigeon diapers. someone else is going to have to live in that apartment at some point I would think..and pigeons poop allot.. like 20 time a day for one pigeon. so the carpet may suffer and it would be unhygienic. but with only two..you may beable to pull it off.. some do but it still does not solve the fresh air and sunshine they need.. sun is important as they need it to use vitamin D3 to use calcium esp if you have a hen. a uvb light may be needed if you can't get them in the direct sunshine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Why would anyone want a pigeon pooping all over there house. I love my birds but if I had to keep them in my house, flying around and pooping everywhere they would be gone. My health is more important than a pigeon. For your health you should build a small loft outside and spend some dollars on a good lock so they will be safe.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

Our birds do not poop everywhere, they only poop on top of the book shelf, above their loft, above the ceiling blade when it not running, so basically there no poop anywhere else but those three spots.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I am talking to other breeds they said two pigeons is fine indoor, other people keep them and have no problems. Not all pigeons have to be out door. People live in house or apartment with birds not just pigeons.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

Here copy of the message on facebook from other breeders who breed, show pigeons.
U DONT NEED A MASK, I HAVE TWO HUGE LOFTS AND I GO IN THEM EVERY DAY, THE ONLY WAY TO GET SICK FROM BIRDS IS THEIR DROPPINGS, IF THEIR DRY UR FINE BUT IF THEIR CONSTANTLY GETTING WET THEN BACTERIA WILL BEGIN TO GROW
I HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS 20 BIRDS I SOLD HIM LOOSE IN HIS APARTMENT AND HES FINE
I ALWAYS PUT SOME WATER SO MY BIRDS CAN BATHE, AND ITS NO DIFFERENT THAN DOG OR CAT DANDER
The same respiratory problems can be picked up from any dusty situation. Any kind of animal dust as well as mold spores from hay in barns. Many horse people get barn lung. Usually the people at risk already have sensitive respiratory systems due to asthma or problems with pneumonia and bronchitis.
No point in wearing a mask for two birds. If you have a loft that gets real dusty then yes you'll want to wear one when you clean.The more often you clean the less dust it will accumulate. Shop vacs are great for sucking up all the dust you can't scrape out and the birds get used to the noise. For two birds, indoors, it is so well ventilated (or should be) it doesn't really accumulate at all as long as you clean it out like once a day. You could always keep one of those air purifiers near the cage.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a very good article about bird allergies.

http://www.gulfmd.com/Immunology - asthma & allergy/birdallergies.asp


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

the site didn't work are you sure you post it right?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I HAVE A FRIEND THAT HAS 20 BIRDS I SOLD HIM LOOSE IN HIS APARTMENT AND HES FINE He may be fine now but what about years down the road and with 20 birds flying around in his apartment what do you think that place looks and smells like.

Shop vacs are great for sucking up all the dust you can't scrape out and the birds get used to the noise. Most shop vacs will put most fine particles back in to the room through the exhaust.

I ALWAYS PUT SOME WATER SO MY BIRDS CAN BATHE, AND ITS NO DIFFERENT THAN DOG OR CAT DANDER I have 10 birds in a loft and the walls and everything in there has turned white from the dust. If I put 10 cats in there I don't think you will see a thing on the walls. 

Who ever this guy is on face book, I think he's just not a very responsible fancier. Any one who would say you should not use a mask around pigeons is just plain stupid.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Warrensflockofbirds: I get the sense that your posts are a joke and an attempt to pull ones leg. If not, you have a serious problem. Livestock of any sort should not be kept in a persons house. Perhaps a parakeet or such but not a large number of them.
You can train dogs to go outdoors to eliminate waste, but I have never heard of pigeons or doves being trained to do so.
The problems come about from dust related to their waste. Sure you can clean most of it up, but there will still be dust particles that accumulate.
Avian Pulmonary Disease is not something to take lightly. It has long term debilitating consequences and can kill you. If you are unable to get your birds into a proper loft or dovecote than get rid of them. It is the humane thing for the birds and best for you and anyone else that comes into your home. If you ever contract APD you will know that you have made a big mistake!


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

FYI I am a woman not a guy, Warren is my last name lol


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I am working on it I promise sorry I am having hard time getting photos up.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Shorty 2: I am sorry if you believe my post to be offensive. However, I can tell you that Avian Pulmonary Disease (Pigeon Breeders Disease) does not necessarily manifest itself in a gradual transition. It can come on suddenly and seemingly without warning. In addition, it seems that most medical people are not very familiar with it and can have a difficult time identifying it as a persons problem.
I speak from experience, as I have this affliction, and it took the Drs. 30 days to identify that as the problem. It causes ones lungs to malfunction in a way that seriously impacts their ability to absorb oxygen. In 30 days time I thought that I was gone on two separate occasions. I lost 30 pounds in the 30 days to diagnose and could not walk 20 steps without stopping to catch my breath.
Anyone who has not taken steroids can not appreciate what they can do for the human body. Although I do not think I will ever be fully recovered, I have made a miraculous improvement and gained back the weight. As a side effect of the steroids is an insatiable appetite.
Some people are much more susceptible to this than others. It would be foolish to risk the possibility by living in a situation where you are constantly exposed to the dust. It would be quite impossible to eliminate it completely.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

ejb3810, I am not joking in this forum. Yes we are new to breeding, showing pigeons, doves. Right now we live in apartment, we moving May 2013 to a house with yard, we will moved them out door, get a bigger loft. For now we keep them indoor temproary. We live on bottom floor apartment, people tend to steal stuff off our patio because we on bottom floor. I am hard of hearing, have learning delay trouble process informations so please bare with me.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I got the photos up now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Four birds in the house for a while aren't going to be that much of a health problem for most people. 

In looking at your pictures, I noticed that the loft has round perches for the doves, but no shelves or perches for the pigeons. They will perch on those round perches, but much prefer a flat shelf to stand on. You could add some to the loft. 

Also, many don't keep pigeons and doves together, as the pigeons can be aggressive at times, and could injure a dove.

Pretty birds.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I am not much on carpenting, building things yes I took apart bird cage we are working on bottom part of shelf for the doves, Thanks.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

about the cuttlebone yes it a holder don't know how else to put it in there lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't really use a cuttlebone much, and won't get much calcium from that. Giving them high calcium grit and crushed oyster shell is good though.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

okay then I toss it out lol it a pain in butt trying to figure out how to stick it in the loft


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have birds inside often, as I take in rescues and they must be quarantined for a month before adding them to my loft. I also have a pet disabled pigeon who lives with us. I just keep them clean and let them bathe, which also helps with dust. I wouldn't keep them out doors if I were worried about someone messing with them. Just keep them clean and you will be okay. The more you interact with them, the more used to you they will become. That is easier when they are kept inside.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

The question that came to mind, if raising pigeons, doves are so bad for all of us health and can killed us? Doesn't that mean there won't be many breeders at all? I read more informations online. It said domesticated pigeons you very less likely get sick or died from them. But if you were around like wild or feral pigeons yes it dangerous you can get sick etc. They mention it not much different than getting sick from any other pets like dogs, cats, etc. Any pets there always something you can get from them?


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

We have right now one dove, one pigeon. I am getting a female homing pigeon for our male homing pigeon, a male ringneck dove for our female. I may end up getting her mate back. Yeah I am working on temp bottom part for the dove to separate the pigeons, doves. There will be total of four. Two on top part, two on lower bottom part. I just need to finish attaching so they don't escape.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

ha ha lol I am not a carpenter I never took wood building classes in high school. I am not sure what to do after that. I know for sure once we moved they be in much better bigger loft or something. I read they can be kept in chicken coop or big rabbit hutch or something.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The enclosures are lovely... the pigeon though would do better with a flat perch or shelving for his perches as they do better with flat surfaces because they were cliff dwelling birds not tree birds. the doves do fine with large round perches and small platforms.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks did you drew that?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, I thought your sketch was pretty good. Made it pretty clear.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Pigeons in the house.......lol


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

that cool we could get that when we moved they will be outdoor, it look like room for two? or four ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Should be at least a couple of square feet of floor space per bird. More is better and with an aviary that they can go out into to enjoy the sun and fresh air. Birds that aren't let out to fly should have lots more room with a good sized aviary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

shorty2 said:


> I saw a really simple aviary in someone else's thread -- it was simply a chain link fence with a net or shade cloth over the top. What a great way to make an aviary with simple materials that didn't cost much.



That's a good way to build an aviary around the small loft or coop, but better if you can cover the chain link with hardware cloth so nothing can get in. rodents and snakes can get through that. Also wire over the top.


----------

